

The Unsustainable College Textbook Bubble - cwan
http://www.benzinga.com/10/09/461324/the-unsustainable-college-textbook-bubble

======
dsmithn
Does anyone know much about how this industry works? Is it true that schools
receive a kickback from the publisher when they require their textbook for a
class?

Interesting (scary) note. In 1970 there were over 30 college textbook
publishers, as opposed to around 5 now
([http://www.dispatch.com/live/contentbe/dispatch/2007/08/05/2...](http://www.dispatch.com/live/contentbe/dispatch/2007/08/05/20070805-D1-01.html)).

